

Mysterious indeed... - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/02/421-loop.html

======
dncrane
This is called the Collatz conjecture, and it still hasn't been proved:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collatz_conjecture>

